# WinXP vergisst soundtreiber



## Mortifer (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
 ICh habe die Creativ Audigy LS und jedesmal wenn ich neustarte vergisst er die treiber dafür, oder besser gesagt er kann nicht mehr mit den treiber arbeiten.

 Dann muss ich den Treiber deinstallieren, neustarten und dann wieder den treiber installieren dann geht es wieder bis zum nächsten neustart.

 Ich benutze den mitgeliferten treiber, der auch immer gut gelaufen ist; bis jetzt.

 UNd zurzeit hängt Winxp auch manchmal obwohl er nicht großartig arbeitet; prozesse laufen da auch normal auf 0-10%; und das auch noch bei AMD AthlonXP 2000+
 mit 756 ddr-ram und gforce4200 ti.

 Weis nicht mehr was ich mit dem xp noch tun soll

 Bitte um rat wie ich xp wieder flot kriege und wie ich den treiber richtig zum laufen bringe.

 Danke im vorraus

 Mfg
 Mortifer


----------



## Mortifer (25. Dezember 2004)

Kriegt man da Hilfe oder ist das forum nur zum spass da?


----------

